# Looking for 4-40 threaded post like these



## albie (Oct 3, 2001)

Where can I get 4-40 threaded post like these in diff sizes? These are metric I'm looking for 4-40..


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

You can get 4-40 threaded standoffs in various sizes from McMaster-Carr but they won't be pretty colors or profiled like those. Just plain aluminum in round or hex shape.


----------



## Alessandro Ginkel (Jan 9, 2015)

why not try the link on the image


----------

